# alternative models help



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

does anyone know where i can find some non-GW commisar models? im trying to make some fluff for my guard army, and i dont want to see the same commisar model as 5 other guard players in my army.

Also, any conversion bits/models that would fit well with the guard feel(my army is a cadian cityfight regiment) would be nice:grin:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

This fellow might make a good commissar, and he's only 4$...










Troll Forged greatcoats


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Deneris said:


> This fellow might make a good commissar, and he's only 4$...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is it me or does he look like his legs are too short ?


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

He does look a bit like a dwarf that has been rolled up in a red carpet


----------



## talisapien (Jul 31, 2009)

There was a games day female commisar that pops up on ebay alot. Might be a good option?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Gobbo said:


> He does look a bit like a dwarf that has been rolled up in a red carpet


lol very true plus rep


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

any other sites?


----------

